# Easter Related Things



## debodun

Easter is only 6 weeks from this Sunday. Let's start posting anything related to Easter.


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Keesha




----------



## debodun




----------



## peramangkelder

*Bilbies are* native Australian marsupials that *are* endangered. ... In 1991, Nicholas Newland from the
'Foundation for Rabbit-Free Australia' also developed the idea of the *Easter Bilby* to raise awareness about
the environmental damage that feral rabbits cause and to replace the *Easter Bunny* with true native wildlife


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Easter items in my house - baskets, bunnies, eggs, etc (5 page album)

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/the-easter-related-items-about-my-house.617/


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren

Easter breakfast


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Keesha said:


> View attachment 150380View attachment 150381View attachment 150382View attachment 150383View attachment 150384


Those bunnies are adorable.


----------



## debodun

The Peepmobile


----------



## debodun

For those of you who don't know what Peeps are - they are colored sugar coated marshmallow candies, usually in Easter animal shapes, Most common are the chicks and bunnies.

https://www.peepsbrand.com/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Fyrefox

My favorite portrayal of the Easter Bunny is that of Hugh Jackman's in "Rise of the Guardians."  His character of E. Aster Bunnymund is far from soft and wimpy, but is a rough-and-tumble guardian of nature with an Australian accent.  Think Wolverine run through the furry fandom...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Capt Lightning

It may be an official holiday, but Easter isn't really celebrated here.   I 'celebrate' it by waiting till it's over and then buying the Easter eggs at knock down prices


----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Crescent Roll Carrots Filled with Egg or Ham Salad​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes

*My daughter was born the day before Easter and her aunt brought this when she came to see her on Easter. Now my daughter gave it to her daughter when she was born and she still uses it.
*


----------



## debodun

That's an unusual Easter basket!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Sassycakes

debodun said:


> That's an unusual Easter basket!


  Her Aunt made sure that when the Easter bunny filled the basket on each sail was a toy and then the bottom was filled with candy,


----------



## Aunt Bea

The ladies at the local Polish church used to make and sell butter lambs similar to this one at Easter.  These days I see molded butter lambs in the grocery store at Easter time.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

The blessing of the Easter food baskets is still a tradition in some of the older Polish/Ukrainian parishes.


----------



## JustBonee

Hanging in my bathroom ...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## debodun




----------



## jujube




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

LOL! Look at these things!


----------



## terry123

Love all things Easter.  Miss the egg decorating when my girls and "grands" were little.  I still buy myself a little box of the Cadbury eggs.  Also have to have a few Reeses peanut butter eggs!

I do miss all of the Easter services at church.  Will watch the pod casts of my Church's services.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx

Easter Egg Dye with Color Chart


https://recipeland.com/recipe/v/easter-egg-dye-color-chart-2218


Directions​For each color, measure food color, water and vinegar into bowl about size of a cereal bowl. Mix well with spoon, use separate spoon for each color.
To make orange dye, mix equal amounts of red and yellow. To make purple dye, mix blue and red. To make green dye, mix blue and yellow.
Following each color listed below, you will find the number of drops of each food coloring to be added to about 2 to 4 ounces of vinegar for dipping.
Lime - 24 yellow, 4 green
Pretty Purple - 15 blue, 5 red
Cantaloupe - 24 yellow, 2 red
Jade - 17 green, 3 blue
Plum - 10 red, 4 blue
Spearmint - 12 green, 6 yellow, 2 blue
Raspberry - 14 red, 6 blue
Maize - 24 yellow, 1 red
Watermelon - 25 red, 2 blue
Teal - 15 green, 5 blue
Grape - 17 blue, 3 red
Fuchsia - 18 red, 2 blue
Orange Sunset - 17 yellow, 3 red
Jungle Mint Green - 14 green, 6 yellow
To make larger volumes, just keep the ratio the same (for example, Lime is 24 parts yellow to 4 parts green; a ratio of 6 to 1).


----------



## PamfromTx

https://www.countyroad407.com/how-to-make-a-nest-in-5-easy-steps/#


----------



## SetWave




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Remy

We never celebrated holidays growing up so I never bought anything for holidays when thrifting. Now I'm more f--- it! I got some cute items in the thrift store this year, bunnies, egg theme. I'm not Christian and so don't celebrate Easter but I'm all for cute spring stuff and generic winter holiday decorating. I wish it didn't take me so many years to get here.


----------



## Fyrefox

My!  We're certainly having a Happy Easter here!


----------



## PamfromTx

Fyrefox said:


> My!  We're certainly having a Happy Easter here!
> 
> View attachment 154519


I'd cry too.


----------



## PamfromTx

Remy said:


> We never celebrated holidays growing up so I never bought anything for holidays when thrifting. Now I'm more f--- it! I got some cute items in the thrift store this year, bunnies, egg theme. I'm not Christian and so don't celebrate Easter but I'm all for cute spring stuff and generic winter holiday decorating. I wish it didn't take me so many years to get here.


My mother raised us to celebrate most holidays.  So, now, I enjoy them even more.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Fyrefox

Some Easter bunnies can be sinister, or creepy.  I don't think I'd trust this one...


----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat

A friend of mine who owns a fudge shop, makes these.  All are fudge filled and delicious.


----------



## debodun

Vintage anthropomorphic candy container, 6 inches (15 cm) tall


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was surprised to see that they still offer these chocolate rabbits with decorative fabric bows.






I remember them from when I was a kid but I would think that they would be considered too dangerous these days.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SetWave




----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't even decorated for Easter.  Just a simple Spring wreath on front door is about all.  I have lots of bunnies that I've collected and haven't the energy to decorate.  What a year we've had.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

When Is Palm Sunday This Year?
Palm Sunday Will Be on March 28, 2021​Many churches celebrate Palm Sunday, which is always the Sunday before Easter (April 4).
Palm Sunday is the start of the Holy Week which contains:

Palm Sunday, March 28
Maundy Thursday, April 1
Good Friday, April 2
Holy Saturday, April 3
Easter Sunday, April 4


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Antique glass candy container



There is a similar one on eBay with the candy in it.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/VINTAGE-CLE...221841?hash=item2185d49351:g:oDQAAOSwSFZf7ipj


----------



## debodun

Dates of Easter for the next several years


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Antique glass candy container
> 
> View attachment 156366
> 
> There is a similar one on eBay with the candy in it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/VINTAGE-CLE...221841?hash=item2185d49351:g:oDQAAOSwSFZf7ipj


I like this so much, @debodun .


----------



## debodun

I also have one that is a Scottie dog.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> I also have one that is a Scottie dog.
> 
> View attachment 156396


I used to have one exactly like it!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 156397


Reminds me of Lucy and Ethel in the candy factory.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

SetWave said:


> View attachment 156399


I think I'll join you in this excellent idea.


----------



## debodun

My egg collection


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Remy

We didn't have Easter growing up. I used to not buy Easter items but this year I said the heck with it and bought all these thrift finds this month. The dish and chicks were 3 dollars each. Everything else was 25 cents to 1 dollar.  Forgot to include the little plush bunny I also got. I'm glad I bought them.


----------



## PamfromTx

Remy said:


> View attachment 156485
> We didn't have Easter growing up. I used to not buy Easter items but this year I said the heck with it and bought all these thrift finds this month. The dish and chicks were 3 dollars each. Everything else was 25 cents to 1 dollar.  Forgot to include the little plush bunny I also got. I'm glad I bought them.


I'm so glad to see that you did buy these Easter goodies.   I love them all, @Remy.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RnR

Hope I can get hold of a chocolate Easter Bilby again this year. Bilbies are one of Australia's most iconic endangered species. The sale of the Easter Bilbies helps the Save the Bilby Fund.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 156483


@Ruthanne , did you do any Easter decorating?   I haven't.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> @Ruthanne , did you do any Easter decorating?   I haven't.


No I never decorate for Easter.


----------



## fmdog44

Easter, a time for a giant bunny to hide eggs in recognition of the resurrection of Christ.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

Better grab a tube of rolls next time you go to the store!






https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/easter-crescent-wreaths/3757975d-62f2-4b0c-b713-b577bacd1370

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/cinnamon-roll-bunnies/133311e9-b34c-46c5-9263-34aefb59f92a


----------



## debodun

An Easter dress made of Peeps


----------



## SetWave

Shall one say, "Tasty"?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 157395


That is beautiful!


----------



## Warrigal

Well, the Easter weekend is almost here and seems to have arrived very suddenly.

COVID restrictions in NSW are largely lifted although the health authorities are watching for a possible break out at the tourist town of Byron Bay. This means we can celebrate the Easter services together as a congregation. This was not possible last year.

Hubby and I will also celebrate with a family dinner at a relative's home on Sunday. For these blessings I am very grateful.


----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Glowworm

A few of my Easter decorations. The two cockerels at the back are from the Dominican Republic. The cloth I embroidered. They’re Swedish Easter witches.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Glowworm

Here in Sweden we have a tradition called Påskkärringar or Easter witches. Children dress up on Maundy Thursday and go from house to house - rather like Halloween trick or treat - with small hand drawn Easter greetings that they exchange for candy.

The connection in Sweden between Easter and the witches has its roots in the biblical story of Jesus last days.

According to popular Swedish folklore, when Jesus was condemned to die all the evil powers in the world were released. Maundy Thursday became the witches' night when they mounted their broomsticks and flew to a mythical island called Blåkulla - Blue Hill -  to carouse with the devil.

I went round with my friends and so did my kids, but sadly there were none last year and I doubt if there will be any this year, but we've stocked up on candy just in case.

A Swedish Påskakärring - Easter witch


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> An Easter dress made of Peeps
> 
> View attachment 157383


Hope the ants didn't attack this woman.


----------



## debodun

I might.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx

A couple of shots of my Easter bunnies.


----------



## Capt Lightning

What is a 'Peep' - apart from a quick look?
Nobody cares much about Easter here and the weather forecast is for a return to winter conditions for large parts of Scotland.
Snow for Easter!   
It's Friday so the refuge collection lorry has just gone round and it will be just another day here.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

The Easter Bunny goes to war!


----------



## Fyrefox

Bunnies only want you to think that they're cute and harmless...


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

l]


----------



## RubyK

Easter eggs from Romania


----------



## debodun

Good Friday


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SetWave

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04...ed&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=abc_news_web


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Aunt Bea

_You ain't no bunny 'til some bunny loves you!_


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Easter from our friends at the NRA.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

They had very similar plastic Easter eggs as pictured at Dollar Tree; I'm sure anyone could make a wreath like this.  I just ran out of time and already had a wreath for the front door.  Some were chocolate colored.


----------



## debodun

There seems to be a Peeps shortage here alonmg with price gouging. I looked for them in a few local stores, I did find a few in Dollar General and they were blue bunnies, not the "traditional" yellow chicks and they were $3 for a pack of 4. Seems a steep price - I think last year they were $1 for a small pack.


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> There seems to be a Peeps shortage here alonmg with price gouging. I looked for them in a few local stores, I did find a few in Dollar General and they were blue bunnies, not the "traditional" yellow chicks and they were $3 for a pack of 4. Seems a steep price - I think last year they were $1 for a small pack.
> 
> View attachment 158108


Deb, I was just at a Dollar Tree about 2 days ago... and they had tons.  So did our local grocery store.   I imagine that by today... there aren't any left.  I didn't check the price; I don't really like them that much.


----------



## debodun

Mayhaps it's a regional thing. Even though I'm a senior, it wouldn't be Easter unless I had a few Peeps. Someone once told me the secret is to open the package 3 or 4 days before Easter and let them dry out a little. Improves the texture.


----------



## PamfromTx

I remember last year, they had some still left at CVS Pharmacy after Easter.


----------



## debodun

Filled candy eggs - if you had to choose, which filling would you prefer the most?

milk chocolate
dark chocolate
peanut butter
vanilla cream
caramel
marshmallow
malt
jelly
other (specify)


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SetWave

debodun said:


> Filled candy eggs - if you had to choose, which filling would you prefer the most?
> 
> milk chocolate
> dark chocolate
> peanut butter
> vanilla cream
> caramel
> marshmallow
> malt
> jelly
> other (specify)


I'll take dark chocolate, please.  
(And keep those nasty, gross peeps away from me.)


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> There seems to be a Peeps shortage here alonmg with price gouging. I looked for them in a few local stores, I did find a few in Dollar General and they were blue bunnies, not the "traditional" yellow chicks and they were $3 for a pack of 4. Seems a steep price - I think last year they were $1 for a small pack.
> 
> View attachment 158108


Check the price on Monday!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Eostre, the goddess of spring.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## debodun

My Easter outfits many, many years ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea

An amazing keepsake!

The corsages remind me of Easter and Mother’s Day years ago.

I remember the gold cardboard boxes with cellophane windows in the refrigerator that contained  a lavender orchid corsage.

It was a different time with different priorities.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## debodun

That one way to farm carrots.


----------



## fmdog44

This year there were not any Easter related movies on TV. Typically they flood the channels on Easter Sunday.


----------



## debodun

Yes, I noticed that.  "King of Kings" and "The Greatest Story Ever Told" are usually broadcast. Couldn't find them on *any channels I get*. They did air "The Bible" a 2013 mini-series on the History Channel on Saturday, "Ben-Hur" on TCM on Friday and "The Ten Commandmants" on ABC on Saturday - that was about it.


----------



## RubyK

The movie Easter Parade was on one of the cable channels yesterday.


----------



## Capt Lightning

We watched Monty Python's "Life of Brian".


----------



## PamfromTx

I enjoyed this thread @debodun !  What's next?  I guess it is time to take off the rabbit ears.


----------

